# New pet rat died suddenly



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

So about a week ago we bought two young rats from the local Pet Co. Right away I could tell there was something up with one of them. His breathing was a bit fast and labored. But after a few days it seemed to get better so I just assumed it was an MRM flare up that he'd gotten over. (I read about that online) He was the much more adventurous of the two and quickly warmed up to me allowing me to pet and feed him. This morning he even came to the cage door when I called and let me pick him up. I was really excited about that. Then I went down to visit them around noon (I work at home, but up stairs) and he was dead, completely stiff. We only had him for a week, but I'm really sad about it.  

Anyway I have a couple of questions...

1) Is there anything I might have done to cause his death? Could he have choked on food or bedding?

2) Do I need to worry about his brother getting sick too?

3) If we want to introduce a new rat, so the living one doesn't get lonely, do we need to worry about it catching something from him, the cage, toys, water bottle, etc...?


----------



## MaryLiz (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss  I'm not sure about some of the other questions, but as to question number 3, if you get a new rat it definitely needs to be quarantined before being introduced to the one that you currently have (it's important that he has a buddy, but also important that the new rat doesn't fall ill, or that he doesn't catch something from a new rat). If it was something contagious then chances are his brother already has it. But if he isn't showing any symptoms of being ill though it may not be something that is affecting him. A trip to the vet could probably let you know whether or not he has anything to worry about. If it makes you feel better you can clean the cage and the toys and water bottle before the introduction of a new rat (after the quarantine time).


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Petstore rats tend to get minor to serious myco flare ups due to the poor ventilation of the tanks they are kept in and the stress of a new home. It can turn into pneumonia overnight. it wasnt something you did, it just happens. Their respiratory tract is so sensitive.I would definitely recommend waiting a week or two before getting him a friend just to make sure he isnt sick and quarantine the new rat before putting it with yours incase the newbie may come home with a uri. (or you can get a new rat just keep them in seperate rooms for a week or two before intros). I would also clean cage nad accessories thoroughly incase he had pneumonia.Every rat I have owned came home with or developed a serious uri in the first week I got them I lost a boy 2 months old, only had him 3 weeks do to a uri that quickly turned to pneumonia and the antibiotics didnt ahve time to work.. ( excessive sneezing accompanied with excessive porphyrin, lethargy, labored or raspy breathing, sneezing mucous- all signs of uri)most of them will sneeze some when they come as they adjust to new smells but it should decrease in the first week or two, if they start showing more than just a few sneezes its time for antibiotics. This has been my experience. Hope this helps. I am sorry you lost him so soon


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Where do you get the anti-biotics? Pet store? Or only from a vet?

While I am sad that I lost Splinter I'm not sure I would have gone through the expense of taking him to a vet after less then a week. Seems like a big expense with no guarantee that they could even help him.

I think I'm going to try to get a second one from a real breeder so I don't have to worry about this stuff.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

It is recommended to get the antibiotics from a vet especially if you are an inexperienced rat owner. You can find stuff online that you have to mix and dose yourself that is made for other animals but it is not recommended if you don't know what you are doing. Also getting a rat from a breeder doesn't mean you wont have to worry about this stuff if you aren't willing to get vet care for your rats then I would suggest not owning them because rats get sick very easily and will probably have to see the vet a few times in there short 2-3 year lives. It is recommended to have $200-$500 saved at all times for vet visits when you own rats.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Money is not an issue, but spending hundreds of dollars on a vet for a rat I just bought a few days earlier seems a bit excessive. Although after seeing how upset I was this morning (and still am right now) after losing Splinter, even after just a week with him, I might change my mind. I guess I was just hoping it would be something I could get online or at a pet store.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rats are not inexpensive pets, unfortunately, and they go downhill very quickly. At the first sign of illness, they have to go to the vet.

The big pet stores come with "guarantees" of health and will take a sick rat back to go see their vet of choice. It's usually a 2-week deal, so that would have been your best option. As far as I know, they are supposed to make you sign papers and explain that to you at the time of purchase.

In the future, it's imperative to get to the vet ASAP, no matter how long you've had the rat. If that is going to be an issue, you may want to reconsider rats as your pets.

As far as the other questions go, yes... you need to worry about his brother. Call Petco. Hold off on more rats until this is sorted.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

My wife bought them, so I didn't see the contract. But I had her dig it up and it does in fact say that for the first 15 days they will take care of it he's sick. Unfortunately being a new owner I wasn't really sure there was a problem. That first day I suspected there might be, but then he seemed to get better so I figured I was paranoid. Obviously not. 

Tonight I played with the other one a bit, I think he might be sick too. He was vey feisty, and didn't have the fast breathing, but he was sneezing quite a bit. But maybe I just smelled funny? The biggest issue though is that he's very inactive. I installed a Foscam with infrared near his cage and then turned off all the lights. Even in the dark left alone he just sits huddled in a corner or in his igloo. The other one use to at least sniff around, climb the bars, etc.... It's a big cage, 4 levels, and he's never even tried to go up the ramp. He just hangs out on the bottom and barely moves, all day. Am I right to suspect he's sick? Or is he just scared and that's why he's so timid?


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Right after I posted this I heard some movement so I checked out the cam. He is running around a bit and playing with the balled up paper and paper towel roll I threw in there for him to play with. So maybe he's not as lethargic as I thought, maybe he's just a big scaredy cat.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Isn't that what you thought about the first rat? Suddenly getting better? 

I'd still call Petco.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I will tomorrow and see what they say. Are young rats typically really active? Like I said I'm a new owner so I have no idea what's normal and what's not


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, they should be very active.

It's quite alright. You'll learn. It's what we're here for.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I called PetCo and they reffered me to a contracted vet. Unfortunately the doc is on vacation until Tuesday. I called the other vets in town and none of them do rats, this is the only one. (small town) So I made an appointment for Tuesday morning. If he looks like he's getting worse before then I'll try to find an emergency place in the city.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Fingers crossed!


----------

